# Rain got me again !!!



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

This morning was the perfect day for spraying. We had no chance of rain, almost no wind and sunny skys. I sprayed two sprayer loads (about 150 acres) with gyphostate. I went back to the farm to reload and noticed it was starting to get a little cloudy. By the time I had 400gal in the sprayer it was pouring rain! I checked the radar and a 3mi diameter cloud just popped up right on top of me and never moved.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to Indiana.

We get lake effect showers and thunderstorms all the time off the Great Lakes.


----------

